
OpenID. Do any of you use it or a service similar? Recommendations? - stylezed

======
rauar
Started with OpenID supported accounts only as a quickstart on my site.
Removed it after a while and replaced it by classic email/password based
accounts. Observed issues with broken authentication and people were a bit
confused with already being logged in because they were already in their
gmail...

Conversions declined however due to the required sign up then which was not
necessary before.

~~~
sixtofour
So even with the (supposed) confusion over what OpenID is, you still had a
conversion advantage. Interesting.

Interesting still that with that advantage you chose to go back to tradition,
and shed the support issues.

~~~
rauar
The feedback regarding came from known users with technical background. I
chose clarity and reliability (could not login myself once with my own OpenID)
for my long-term users over higher sign-up conversions (OpenID was 2 clicks
for login and granting access, now 2 clicks with 4 validated input fields
which increases the barrier).

------
spooneybarger
i have an open id account, i used it for a few years, now i only use it for
stackoverflow family sites. i use myopenid.com. i have no complaints with
their service. i really dont see much point to open id after having used it.
it doesn't solve any problem for me.

~~~
veyron
+1. It solves the problem of having to sign up for facebook or some other
service

~~~
sixtofour
I had a myopenid account. Closed it when my online surface changed and I
didn't want to bother converting or moving it. There just aren't enough
consumers to make me interested anymore; I used to hope that it would catch
on, now it's clear that it won't.

I think I might have used my google openid to ask a question or two on SO.

I really dislike when sites only allow you to log in with a special id
obtained from only FB, or only Twitter, or only with OpenID. Sure, offer all
those things, but let me just sign up normally if that's what I want. Those
things should be extra conveniences, not _the way_.

EDIT: and what if Google kills my account? I have to be a new person on SO.

